# Tunnel @ Rouen



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When going to Rouen down the free motorway just outside the long tunnel there is sign about LPG in the tunnel.

Does this mean any thing with LPG on board or trucks full of it and or gas powered cars, bulk tanks on campers.??

Andy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> When going to Rouen down the free motorway just outside the long tunnel there is sign about LPG in the tunnel.
> 
> Does this mean any thing with LPG on board or trucks full of it and or gas powered cars, bulk tanks on campers.??
> 
> Andy


I can't answer your question in full but if it helps we have used the Rouen tunnel 3 times or more for many years with either a motorhome or previously with a caravan.
Apart from making sure that the gas bottle is turned off we use it along with many other motorhomes and caravans.

For us it is the best and easiest route south heading for the Dordogne.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Andy,

The sign refers to bulk-tankers, and , I think, LPG powered vehicles. Motorhomes, caravans etc carrying relatively small amounts are ok.

Caulkhead


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi inkey,
as stated above it refers to explosive gas in bulk tankers as many french villages have diver routes for dangerous loads, uk like the UK were anything goes :roll: 

we used the free aire at "buchy" exit 112 I think just north of Rouen very handy and hardstanding for large campers . Only 10mons from Rouen and drops you into town more conviently than cleres and montville side.

Tramp


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi tramp

We also use that aire only no water when we go in November. But you can still shoot the loo and use grey water to flush it down.

I have used the tunnel many times but never seen another camper/caravan use it, kept thinking I would be stopped some day.


Andy

Counting the days now when are odessy starts again.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I've used the tunnel lot of times.. My interpritation is that it only for flamable goods being carried, ie petrol tankers etc..

Here's the sign you mean
Flamable sign

And here' a translation of the sign that I found..
": Refers to vehicles carrying goods explosive or highly inflammable nature and quantity determined by the order of 1 June 2001 on the transport of dangerous goods by road, and reported as such"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Signs*

It means no Bulk Fuel/Flammable Tankers

These signs and regulations for tunnels, certain roads and villages. It came about from the tanker explosion that killed over 300 people in the south of france many years ago.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thankyou that have replied.

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't worry about it, as it was meant for us boys that went down that road with petro chemicals.
What a pain


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So are we ok to use it in an R/V running on LPG with tanks holding up to 130 litres (I think)?

We have used it on 4 occasions now travelling to the Basin of Arcachon.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Invicta said:


> So are we ok to use it in an R/V running on LPG with tanks holding up to 130 litres (I think)?
> 
> We have used it on 4 occasions now travelling to the Basin of Arcachon.


Unless you are running with the orange dangerous goods board showing, you most certainly can use the tunnel.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Phew that's a relief Grath but for interest sake, can you advise which LPG carrying vehicle should be showing an orange dangerous goods board?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Invicta said:


> Phew that's a relief Grath but for interest sake, can you advise which LPG carrying vehicle should be showing an orange dangerous goods board?


Any vehicle adapted to carry goods that is carrying dangerous goods.
This can be a small van to a 44 toner.
Among the items are,
Gas, Fuel, Oxides, Corrosives, Explosives & Radioactive and other dangerous goods that are not classified.


----------

